

Students Paying More and Getting Less, Study Says - tokenadult
http://www.nytimes.com/2009/01/16/us/16college.html

======
RobGR
I was reminded of this old essay: <http://philip.greenspun.com/school/tuition-
free-mit.html>

I think education is one of the two biggest bubbles in the economy right now.
It has become a bigger and bigger part of the economy, and more and more
bureaucratic, and it is not clear that society is getting more bang for the
buck than we did 60 years ago.

